# An "evil" INFP?



## mcshea (Jul 12, 2015)

So I've done quite a few tests trying to decipher what my personality type is, and I seem to match up with INFP the best.
However one thing I can't help but wonder about is how the INFP is supposed to be this always kind, never wanting revenge or to hurt anyone type of person. Incapable of being the "villain"...
How would that explain an INFP ever being an unfaithful partner then? Cheating on a SO would be hurtful, unkind.. Not very INFP-like, correct?
Especially if the cheating was vengeful, after feeling neglected and mislead by the SO...taking things so far as to sleep with a friend or family member to get revenge...
Is this really completely impossible for an INFP? Or has a "nice guy" label put this personality type on a pedestal when we are just as capable of evil, revenge.. If not more so than others because we can use to our advantage the fact that most people see us as the "last one you'd ever expect" to do evil?...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

It is a stereotype.
Any personality type can be good or bad, really; it's not true that thinkers are more likely to be "immoral" and feelers are more likely to be just and moral and good.
Any type is "good" ("good" is, anyway, relative, since it depends on the context in which you use the term and/or what it means to you) as long as they're healthy; but a person of a certain type can be "unhealthy" as well.
I've met unhealthy feelers (a few ENFJs, an ESFJ and an INFJ), some of them were really vengeful, others were self-destructive or manipulative, and the ESFJ in particular was known for cheating on his partners.
I've personally never met an unhealthy INFP, but I don't see why they could not do "bad" things as well. And anyway, I don't see why even an healthy INFP, if put through a lot of abuse (of whichever type that might be), shouldn't want revenge or hate that person or stop being kind to them.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

first know that a statistical stereotype won't apply to reality always. Statistically INFP is the least likely to be evil and we don't seem to have evil personas in the past as much as other types and I would think we are loyal by nature but it all depends on the person and situations. I for sure have lost all my hope on other NFs for similar reasons.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah, it's a stereotype. I am an INFP, and 80% of the descriptions and what is written about us are so unrelateble to me. Yet, I don't doubt I am an INFP becuse I relate to the functions. I'd like to know how other INFPs feel about this too.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Of course we're capable of being assholes. I think that, since INFPs are fairly self-absorbed, theoretical, emotional, and laissez-faire, we don't tend to be the ones making big "evil" waves in the world - let's face it, how often are INFPs making big waves in general? not our style - but of course we can do significantly hurtful things. I've definitely done a few things I'm not so proud of. 

I think it's also fairly well-evidenced on type boards that often when an INFP does finally get pushed over the edge, they do blow up, and at that point they're liable to do some real damage. I think intentionally hurtfully cheating after feeling misled would fall into that category. 



nichya said:


> Statistically INFP is the least likely to be evil


I don't know how you would even begin to quantify this, much less arrive at that conclusion.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

angelfish said:


> Of course we're capable of being assholes. I think that, since INFPs are fairly self-absorbed, theoretical, emotional, and laissez-faire, we don't tend to be the ones making big "evil" waves in the world - let's face it, how often are INFPs making big waves in general? not our style - but of course we can do significantly hurtful things. I've definitely done a few things I'm not so proud of.
> 
> I think it's also fairly well-evidenced on type boards that often when an INFP does finally get pushed over the edge, they do blow up, and at that point they're liable to do some real damage. I think intentionally hurtfully cheating after feeling misled would fall into that category.
> 
> ...


Well I did use it to make an emphasis of how insignificant even such a fact could be, but if you would like you can go with typings of people in the history, or read about say Se's role with INFPs, Fi by definition as a dom function usually means the person has self-doubt and self-evaluating which makes them more likely to suffer from the consequences of their actions and may prevent them to do so. 

Again, you don't have to be Hitler to hurt a person, subjective situations do hurt and INFPs can hurt by even inaction and avoidance but actively and intentionally I think it does not go as far


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

nichya said:


> Well I did use it to make an emphasis of how insignificant even such a fact could be, but if you would like you can go with typings of people in the history, or read about say Se's role with INFPs, Fi by definition as a dom function usually means the person has self-doubt and self-evaluating which makes them more likely to suffer from the consequences of their actions and may prevent them to do so.
> 
> Again, you don't have to be Hitler to hurt a person, subjective situations do hurt and INFPs can hurt by even inaction and avoidance but actively and intentionally I think it does not go as far


I agree with you on your points - just was surprised you put it in quantitative terms, because it's very hard to even begin to define "evil", much less determine who is really an INFP or who is a mistype and compare the rate of "evil"ness in INFPs versus other types. It seems like a muddy situation for statistics.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

If we're talking about a fictitious INFP villain, I'd say Sweeney Todd. A broken idealist.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

mcshea said:


> So I've done quite a few tests trying to decipher what my personality type is, and I seem to match up with INFP the best.
> However one thing I can't help but wonder about is how the INFP is supposed to be this always kind, never wanting revenge or to hurt anyone type of person. Incapable of being the "villain"...
> How would that explain an INFP ever being an unfaithful partner then? Cheating on a SO would be hurtful, unkind.. Not very INFP-like, correct?
> Especially if the cheating was vengeful, after feeling neglected and mislead by the SO...taking things so far as to sleep with a friend or family member to get revenge...
> ...


Naught but fodder. IGNORE the descriptions and go with what the type is supposed to be. A lot of TI's paint VERY nice pictures so as to reward you for rewarding them. They reward you with a flattering description of a type for your generosity with money. Quite disgusting.

Let's see how INFPs really look like:

*Fi dom*-really clingy to their ideals, we are willing to even walk on top of corpses if that aligns with our ideals. They also quite blind us to the truth and we believe in them 1 / 1. With our weakest function...I'll get to that later.
*Ne aux*-quite scatterbrained, airy and dreamy. Also indecisive as all hell. Sometimes(read: mostly always) misses REAL chances because we do prefer to dream about life rather than live the dream. A smoking hot girl is interested in you? INFP practically blows her away by just fantasizing about her instead of doing something, ANYTHING.
*Si third*-we are quite driven by our unconscious sensual needs which are strong and wild. This can lead us in all kinds of trouble as well as deliquent behaviour. We can be very sensual and sometimes even jarringly so...but not because we want to, but because we have this need.
*Te seeking*-we are REALLY drawn towards highly organised, smart and sly people who align with our ideals. When our dom and our 4th combine(and they will), we will often get into these modes where we believe in basically evil people just because they align with OUR ideals. FiTe is asking for trouble.

THAT is what we are without any sugarcoating. Do you see "carebear" anywhere in those 4?

edit: we are basically a zealous, random, sensual person that seeks out power and influence in others. Does that sound "carebear" too?


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't even get how the stereotype of an INFP is to be this kind, cute butterfly. I'm 99% sure I'm an INFP and I don't fit that stereotype either.
Type yourself based on functions, not on stereotypes. Are you Fi-dom? Do you use Ne? How about your inferior function?


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

angelfish said:


> I agree with you on your points - just was surprised you put it in quantitative terms, because it's very hard to even begin to define "evil", much less determine who is really an INFP or who is a mistype and compare the rate of "evil"ness in INFPs versus other types. It seems like a muddy situation for statistics.


Well there won't ever be a quantitative statistical research, so yea my wording was too ambitious perhaps but I still think the typing of historical figures and criminal databases could reflect similar finding, hey we still have the only page free of -black- figures on celebrity types Famous INFPs - CelebrityTypes.com I know, such a source but still  I am not wooing Fi either, I think it is also because we are Te-inferior and lack action. Every person has their breaking points though, a small action of another could strike that chord and may hurt you for the rest of your life.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> If we're talking about a fictitious INFP villain, I'd say Sweeney Todd. A broken idealist.


we had a thread about this, I was genuinely trying to find one and yes he is the only one I acknowledge. Well there was a bunch of anime characters in the posts but since I don't know them. I encourage a brainstorm  I am actually drawn to the evil genius characters in fiction


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Buttahfly said:


> I don't even get how the stereotype of an INFP is to be this kind, cute butterfly. I'm 99% sure I'm an INFP and I don't fit that stereotype either.
> Type yourself based on functions, not on stereotypes. Are you Fi-dom? Do you use Ne? How about your inferior function?


I am not a kind, cute butterfly. I do have rare but existing misanthropic and selectively apathetic moments. I can be objectively cold and I can be mean although usually playfully. I just don't have the active engagement with hurting another, it actually is a difficult thought for me, maybe it is a selfish need to not be in conflict with your integrity.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

"People are selfish, the only way to be happy is to exploit life to its maximum potential." - Here is an idea that could feel right and core to an INFP, but lead to obvious 'evil' actions. On top of that, they have a deep capacity for wanting to inflict profound misery on those who marr and obstruct their ideals.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

@Dr. Wilson exploit life to its maximum potential ! said no INFP ever, seriously I wish I could do this, like starting right now  I love your avatar


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

nichya said:


> @Dr. Wilson exploit life to its maximum potential ! said no INFP ever, seriously I wish I could do this, like starting right now  I love your avatar


You keep popping up.

Also, that is a matter of dispute. Either the specific person I had in mind is a mistype, or it doesn't work 1:1 the way you would imagine.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

nichya said:


> we had a thread about this, I was genuinely trying to find one and yes he is the only one I acknowledge. Well there was a bunch of anime characters in the posts but since I don't know them. I encourage a brainstorm  I am actually drawn to the evil genius characters in fiction


You could almost say that an INFP villain is as rare as an INTJ hero.


----------



## AuroraLight (Dec 1, 2014)

Dr. Wilson said:


> "People are selfish, the only way to be happy is to exploit life to its maximum potential." - Here is an idea that could feel right and core to an INFP, but lead to obvious 'evil' actions. On top of that, they have a deep capacity for wanting to inflict profound misery on those who marr and obstruct their ideals.


 Well not really i would expect that ideal to fit an unhealthy INTJ, INFJ, ENFP who have somewhat similar functions, but not an INFP. I know a few unhealthy ones and the worst they do is that they can take advantage of others not in a way you are referring to, rather they sometimes can depend too much on others to help them runaway from their fears and problems. This doesn't mean they don't have negative thoughts rather they often care too much to actually put those thoughts into action, the motivation to be hateful is lacking from what i can see. They do lash out yet it is rather restrained and they often apologize for it minutes later. People regardless of their type are all frail. I think INFPs are bit more hypersensitive to the understanding of this idea and they full heartily understand what pain, anger, frustration, and sadness can do to others so they do their best never to give that to others.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

AuroraLight said:


> Well not really i would expect that ideal to fit an unhealthy INTJ, INFJ, ENFP who have somewhat similar functions, but not an INFP. I know a few unhealthy ones and the worst they do is that they can take advantage of others not in a way you are referring to, rather they sometimes can depend too much on others to help them runaway from their fears and problems. This doesn't mean they don't have negative thoughts rather they often care too much to actually put those thoughts into action, the motivation to be hateful is lacking from what i can see. They do lash out yet it is rather restrained and they often apologize for it minutes later. People regardless of their type are all frail. I think INFPs are bit more hypersensitive to the understanding of this idea and they full heartily understand what pain, anger, frustration, and sadness can do to others so they do their best never to give that to others.


I do try to avoid it, but it is a strong urge yo! I don't want to hurt anyone, but don't cross my path in a wrong way!


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

There are fictional INFP villains, but I can't think of many reviled historical/political figures who are INFP. I'm sure they exist, but I can't think of any. Have definitely met belligerent, unpleasant, and self absorbed INFPs though.

This has nothing to do with INFPs being especially pure. I can't think of many famous INFPs in general who weren't artists and even when there are, one person's terrorist might be someone else's freedom fighter. Things are almost never black and white enough for the word "evil" to be used with any accuracy. It's a pretty useless philosophical/abstract term that doesn't really mean anything and I think is better used for either people who are under zero illusions that they're doing any good (serial killers, sociopaths etc.), or people who just commit an atrocity so vile that no amount of trying to ascertain their motives will make it seem better. (Hitler).


----------

